

Image ballistics and photo fingerprinting - follower
http://www.hackerfactor.com/blog/index.php?/archives/244-Image-Ballistics-and-Photo-Fingerprinting.html

======
follower
Here's a followup post also:
[http://www.hackerfactor.com/blog/index.php?/archives/401-Pic...](http://www.hackerfactor.com/blog/index.php?/archives/401-Picture-
Perfect.html)

